# 1-1/4 pex tubing



## TEplumb1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a customer that owns a hotel, got caught trying to do his own plumbing.
He ran 2 mains of 1" pex tubing for 22 units. He does not want to spend the money on copper piping. I'm thinking on running 4 mains of 1-1/4 pex with crimp rings. Anybody have experience running pex this size in commercial use? May bee C.P.V.C would be the better choice...!

your opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

What about uponor? I think it comes in 2" and probably bigger.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

^^^What redbeard said..uponor can be done up to 1-1/2" with the milwaukee expander tool and they make a corded tool for the 2". I've done up to 1-1/2" uponor and its just fine.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If I am not mistaking i do believe you can rent the tooling from ferguson for the 2 in uponor. So why would you want to do anything else.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

You can propress pex up to 2"


----------

